# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Burgemeesterskin

## Ferna

Hallo,

Kan iemand mij zeggen wat er precies bedoeld wordt met een burgemeesterskin, en hoe dat er uit ziet. ( hierover is weinig te vinden via Google)
Kan blijkbaar voorkomen na bestraling van de hals.
Ik heb 28 bestralingen gehad i.v.m. een tumor(tje) op mijn stembanden, en ik krijg nu een kwab onder mijn kin, zou dat een burgemeesterskin kunnen zijn??.

Vast dank voor eventuele reacties.

Vriendelijke groet,

Ferna

http://www.google.be/url?sa=t&rct=j&...D61bmcSyLI6pww

Andere mogelijke klachten
 Als de stembanden in het bestralingsgebied liggen, kan een verandering
van de stem optreden. Denk hierbij aan heesheid, een krakende stem,
toonhoogteverandering en volumevermindering.
 Soms verergeren de slikklachten door het optreden van een
schimmelinfectie. Meld dit ook bij uw arts en/of bij de gespecialiseerd
verpleegkundige hoofd/hals oncologie en/of bij de radiotherapeut en/of
bij de laboranten van de afdeling Radiotherapie. Via hen kunt u hiervoor
een medicijn voorgeschreven krijgen.
 Het kan zijn dat een zogenaamde burgemeesterskin optreedt. Dit hoeft
niet. In deze burgemeesterskin zit vocht, dat na verloop van tijd slinkt.

----------

